# PHD Fb6.1PRO kit



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I just received this set today from Mike, the US Distributor. They will be installed tomorrow and Wednesday. The vehicle is a 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Qc, mids will be placed in the factory location, tweeters will be placed in the sail panel, angled slightly up and towards the driver/passenger. They will be powered by a JBL 74.4mkii, most likely in a bridged configuration, gain will be controlled and kept within a safe setting. I have been given some initial x-over points to start with and Ill adjust from there.

Here is my initial impression: 
The factory box is pretty nice. 
The "manual" that is included needs some improvement, it is stapled together on what appears to be regular printer paper. This is nothing major and many folks will probably never look at it. BUT my personal OCD would prefer a nicer arrangement.
The speakers are packed by the factory fairly well, I can not see anyway they can shift/move/etc during shipping.
The speakers look like speakers . Nothing too fancy. My one complaint is that they are not marked as FB Pros. The magnet has a stamp as FB 6.1 M/B. This could cause some confusion for many, myself included. 
The tweeter mount is nice, again the tweeters look like tweeters, nothing to make you jump up and down.

Here are the pics:

































































Thats it for today. Ill update once I get a chance to listen to everything.


----------



## Rupinder (Jan 25, 2011)

i would like a review of these .have they been installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I would be interested in seeing your thoughts also.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok I've had my truck done since Wednesday night at 8:30. Thanks to Geoff, I was able to get all of my x over points set, the mids are running at a 12 db slope, x over at 50hz. My tweeters did not get mounted in the sail panels as I wanted so they'll be moved ASAP. They are x over at 24K if my memory is right. 

Mids are powered by the 75.4ii in a bridged configuration. 
The tweeters are powered by a jbl 75.2. 

My doors have zero deadening done, I wanted to hear these speakers in a "raw, untreated environment" to get an initial impression. My doors will be deadened within the next few weeks. 

The clarity of this set is Awesome! Even with my tweeters hidden under my dash panel, they kick ass. I'm anxious to move them. My mid bass seems pretty good to me, especially given that there is no deadening done. For the "sq" listening I played a few tracks of Enya, Phil Collins-in the air, several Michael Jackson tracks. These speakers shine in every way possible. Loud, clear, and crisp. 
I want to say thank you to Geoff and Justin for recommending this set, I bought them strictly based on their recommendations. Thank you Geoff for spending time on the phone discussing the set up, locations, x overs, and everything else. 

Listening to any type of rock in my truck is just awesome, the W10GTIs hit so hard and crisp that they just blend in, in a natural sound. The bass is present but doesn't power over the mids at all, which I've always hated in a lot of my past setups. I'm not sure if this is a testament to the awesomeness of the FBs or the JBLs, and I don't really care. It just sounds good, however; I think I still may add a set of 4" to my dash. 

If anyone has questions I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Keep the updated review coming! Those jbl's are GREAT subs!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Update: Ive had some issues with the system, first was a bad set of RCAs that weren't playing my left tweeter, that has been fixed.

More importantly: My right side mid has been getting stuck and not playing. It is literally getting stuck, the voice coil is hanging up on itself. pushing on the speaker fixes the issue BUT who wants to do that.Total bummer for me because these speakers get loud and sound awesome.
Here is the GREAT thing about PHD's U.S. Distributor, I contacted him today and left a voice mail. He immediately called me back. He was very helpful and offered to exchange it no questions. Then he realized he doesn't have any FB Pro mids at the moment, that sucks! Well as it turns out, it doesnt suck for me. He is sending me a brand new set of AF6.1 mids. This set (AF) retails for almost 200.00 more. What other company would give you the next level up in their line as an exchange?Ive heard from others that the AF doesnt have quite the mid bass as the FB, now Ill get an opportunity to experience for myself what they sound like.

I really got to say THANKS to Mike for taking care of me. I hope PHD catches on here in the U.S. and takes off, damn good product and excellent service.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I recieved my replacements from Mike this evening. Here are some pictures and more observations:
Where's my fancy box? J/K. 








In this picture, you can see a "nipple" on the surround, not sure what, if any effect it will have:








In this picture, you see the model stamped on the magnet. IMO, PHD is going to have to find another way to mark their speakers, models. I don't see the average Joe being able to tell Pros from non pros:








Just a cool picture:








I can't tell if this basket is the same as the FBs or not, and it probably doesn't make a difference but I thought I'd post it:








Not sure if these are tooling marks on the surround or what they are from. Again, probably doesn't make a difference in performance just something I noticed:









I'll be swapping the FBs out and sending them back to mike. I am hoping I can get that done tomorrow or Saturday. I'll post my listening review at that time. I have high expectations based on other reviews as well as conversations I've had with Justin and Geoff. 
Again, just a quick thank you to Mike for sending these to me without requiring me to send the FBs first, plus they're quite an upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is what the problem mid looked like when I pulled it









I have the AFs installed now. It's easy to tell there was something missing now that I have both sides working properly. Time to tune and tweak the EQ an get these AFs sounding like they should


----------



## Justscrap (Mar 1, 2012)

Anymore reviews? Make a vid. I'm considering trying phd also...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Justscrap said:


> Anymore reviews? Make a vid. I'm considering trying phd also...


No video to make. They're mounted in the factory locations behind the door panel. 
The speakers sound good. I don't have anything else to compare them to. They will definitely get loud and they're very clear.


----------



## Justscrap (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok...thx!


----------



## quinn_the_eskimo (Aug 9, 2010)

Replaced a set of HSK165s with these and it is a real improvement. Great set of comps no doubt. I was pleasantly surprised with the tweeter which is pretty smooth and detailed. The 2 drivers integrate very well.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great review. I'm considering both the FB and the AF midbasses. Did you notice a big difference after swapping the two? 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I didn't, but my doors are not deadened either so it's hard to judge the midbass of each.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

You still like how everything sounds so far?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

How's your PHD's doing ?


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

From my very limited PHD experience, I can agree that the tweeter was the first thing to stand out.


----------

